# What does a tail wag mean?



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

So Tiki wags his tail very fast like I see ducks doing all the time. What does this mean? LOL!


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sure I read somewhere that this happens when he's... er... "enjoying" himself...


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Does he make funny noises while doing it? if yes he sounds hormonal, some hormone control will do the trick . Link to the sticky http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

No, he doesn't make funny noises when he does it. It doesn't look to me to be hormonal, plus he is on a long nights regimen. Usually when he does it he fluffs up at the same time. Or does it against our necks.

Like for example, just a bit ago. He was like "Practice whistling song, squeak squeak pretty bird, rub beak on mom's shoulder, spin around, fluff & wag tail feathers, practice song more, climb down mom's arm an inch and rub beak on mom some more".


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

How long to the "wags" last? Sammie will do something like this but it's literally just a few seconds, as if he has an itch that a quick shake fixes, I imagine it's almost like when we shiver...


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

MissMoo said:


> How long to the "wags" last? Sammie will do something like this but it's literally just a few seconds, as if he has an itch that a quick shake fixes, I imagine it's almost like when we shiver...


Like a half a second.


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like the same thing then, I think it's just a feather out of place or a little itch, just a way of getting comfortable.


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Is he moulting? Callie has been doing the same thing and she is in moult right now and I think it just helps with how itchy her new feathers are coming in.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He is attempting to rearrange his tail feathers


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it super fast and he fans his tail at the same time? Because Taco does this too (quite often). I always thought it was her having an attitude because I read when their tails are fanned it means they are annoyed.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine do it during preening time. It's part of "doing their hair", so to speak.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Mine do it during preening time. It's part of "doing their hair", so to speak.


Yes, I think I agree with this one


----------

